# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  GSM Shield Box Qualcomm v1.4 Setup is out

## mohamed73

*Simple, Yet Powerful   Supported Qualcomm Chipsets with Auto Detection: - MSM8909- MSM8x10- MSM8x26- MSM8916- MSM8917- MSM8920- MSM8929- MSM8936- MSM8937- MSM8952- MSM8953- MSM8960- MSM8974- MSM8976- MSM8992- MSM8994- MSM8996- MSM8998- SDM6xx- SDM7xx- SDM8xx   Supported Features: - Automatic Selection of programmer- Option to select custom programmer- Automatic Memory Type Detection- Device Identification Function- Read Factory Firmware- Write Factory Firmware- Support Multi Program Firmware Read/Write- Safe Flashing for Security Data Protection- Reset FRP in Flashing Process- Read/Write/Erase Any Partition- Backup/Restore/Erase Security- Reset FRP- Format Userdata- Safe Format Userdata- Supports Both IMEI Repair- Reset Vivo User Lock without Data Loss- Read QCN Data- Write QCN Data- Support for UFS Memory Devices- Xiaomi Mi Account Reset- Xiaomi Mi Account Relock Fix- Xiaomi Factory Reset in sideload- Xiaomi Device Service using Auth Server   Added:  Huawei - MediaPad T3 10 (AGS-L03)- MediaPad T3 10 (AGS-L09)  Lenovo - Tab M10 (TB-X505X)- Yoga Smart Tab (YT-X705L)- Yoga Smart Tab (YT-X705X) LYF - F210Q- F250Y- F300B- LF2403N- LF2403S- Updated New Security Loaders for already added models also  Xiaomi - Mi A3 *- Redmi Note 7- Redmi Note 7 Pro *   Added Xiaomi Auth Server Support  - 1 Auth needs 10 credits- Auth is used to authorized phone for Read/Write- Credit will be charged for every auth, no matter if same device- Credit is NON-Refundable, even if process failed after auth Added Xiaomi Auth Application Support - You can use own Xiaomi Service Account if you have- Make sure to untick Use Xiaomi Auth Server when required checkbox if using own account 
Updated Firehose Protocol to support newer devices 
Updated Loader Database  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

